

Ask HN: Blank's new book? - davidw

Hi, anyone read Steve Blank's new book yet?  I'm a bit reticent, as I generally buy Kindle books these days, but this sounds like the kind of thing that may be worth an exception.  I'd be curious to hear what those of you who have already received it think.
======
tangentcity
I have both Steve Blank's previous book, "Four Steps..." and Blank's and Bob
Dorf's new one. (Got it on March 5th - the flyleaf says it was printed in
March 2012 - you can still smell printing press oil on this one) Though I
haven't read it through (and don't plan to - the first thing the authors say
is don't read it straight through, and don't read too much at one sitting -
this is more like a car repair manual, to be consulted as needed for specific
problems), from reading bits and pieces I'd say it's not a rehash of FSTTE.
It's better because (1) the layout is easier on the eye and mind; FSTTE's
dense text, with modifiers dangling shamelessly all over the place, had a kind
of geek charm, but it encouraged the reader to sit down and study it, cogitate
over it, and ponder over it. The Startup Manual's design is biased towards
action. The authors' car repair manual image rings true. (2) This book
provides advice on "physical object"i.e. non web-based startups. With its
bullet point summaries interspersed throughout the text and countless
vignettes that bespeak years of experience, this reminds me of, and is as good
as, Richard White's The Entrepreneur's Manual.

------
aespinoza
It hasn't been released according to amazon. It gets releases this month:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984999302/ref=oh_o00_s00_i...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984999302/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details)

I did pre-order it, even thought I only buy Kindle books now. I think it is
worth, I have read the other two and I liked them, so I am assuming that this
one will be worth it.

~~~
caw
I'd just like to point out, if you pre-order via steveblank.com (using Amazon)
you get charged full price, and pre-order via Amazon gets you a reduced price.
I don't know if it will get updated when it ships.

I didn't notice this until I clicked aespinoza's link.

~~~
aespinoza
That is interesting. If you buy through amazon, I wouldn't worry too much
because of the Pre-order Guarantee:

"Pre-order Price Guarantee! Order now and if the Amazon.com price decreases
between your order time and the end of the day of the release date, you'll
receive the lowest price."

------
darnton
According to Book Depository my copy was shipped yesterday. (Of course, it has
yet to make its way to my doorstep in New Zealand.)

------
biopharma_guy
I have pre-ordered through Barnes & Noble. So far I haven not heard anything
yet. I think it is going to be late for us. Really wanted the kindle format.
But from Steve's blog I found out they are not releasing e-book in any near
future. So I was forced to order paper edition.

